# Old computer programs



## John Harrelson (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't know which section to post this in, but if its not in the correct one, would admin please move it accordingly ... thanks
****************************************************

My computer crashed last Monday and while doing a rebuild I stumbled across a fantastic site for downloading older computer programs...

I was searching for the latest version of "Win Zip" and found out that it is no longer free like it used to be.. and while searching, I came across "Old Version. com"

They have hundreds of older versions of popular programs and they are all free..
I was able to get the 8.1 version of Win Zip which is only one version removed from the newest one..

Check it out folks.. really neat 

http://www.oldversion.com


----------

